# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Asperges:lekker en gezond - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Asperges: lekker en gezond* 

Het aspergeseizoen is weer aangebroken. 
De groene asperge smaakt sterker, een beetje zoetig, terwijl de witte een meer verfijnde, nootachtige smaak heeft. 
Qua voedingswaarde zijn ze vergelijkbaar, al bevat de groene asperge meer vitaminen en mineralen.

*De (witte of groene) asperge bevat zoals alle groenten zeer weinig calorieën (20 kcal per 100 g). Ter vergelijking: je zou al bijna een halve kg asperges moeten verorberen om evenveel calorieën binnen te krijgen als in een kleine reep chocolade. 

*De asperge bevat gemiddeld 5 g vezels per 100 g. 

*Asperges bulken van de vitamines van de B-groep (vooral dan de kopjes), vitanime C (10 mg) en provitamines A (0,4 à 0,8 mg/100 g, afhankelijk van de soort). 
Paarse asperges bevatten meer vitamine C en provitamine A, witte asperges met groene punt zijn rijker aan vitamine B1 en vitamine B2. Ook vitamine E is uitstekend vertegenwoordigd in vergelijking met andere verse groenten. Ze zijn ook rijk aan diverse mineralen en oligo-elementen: kalium (200 tot 300 mg/100 g), calcium (20 mg/100 g), magnesium (12-20 mg/100 g) en ijzer (1 mg/100 g), naast matige hoeveelheden koper, mangaan, zink en fluor. Asperges bevatten daarentegen zeer weinig natrium (en dus zout) (minder dan 3 mg per 100 g).

*Omdat asperges fructosanen, asparagine (aminozuurderivaat) en kalium bevatten, is de groente diuretisch en stimuleert ze de nierfunctie.
Na het eten van asperges krijgt de urine soms een eigenaardige, typische geur. De scherpe geur is het gevolg van een aantal vluchtige zwavelhoudende verbindingen. Zij ontstaan na afbraak van onder meer asparagusinezuur. Dit fenomeen doet geen afbreuk aan de voedings- en gezondheidswaarde van asperges.

• Koop asperges met stevige en onbuigzame stengels en mooi compacte, stevige kopjes. Wrijf twee stengels tegen elkaar. Als ze een tsjirpend of piepend geluid maken, zijn ze vers. Verdroogde of bruine uiteinden vertellen u dat de asperge niet vers is. De stengels van groene asperges zijn niet vlezig maar ze behouden een frisse malsheid.
• Bewaar ze zo kort mogelijk. Asperges verbruikt u zo snel mogelijk na aankoop. Desnoods kunt u ze 3 à 4 dagen bewaren in de koelkast (0-5° C), bij voorkeur gewikkeld in een vochtige doek. Ingevroren kan u ze 9 maanden bewaren: eerst blancheren en, na koeling, bij voorkeur met het kookvocht invriezen.
• Behandel ze met zachtheid.
Schil de asperges met een dunschiller en werk van het kopje naar onderen toe. De groene asperge heeft een dunnere schil en hoeft u niet noodzakelijk te schillen. Asperges koken (ongeveer 15 minuten) gaat makkelijker als u ze in een bussel bindt of een speciale aspergepan gebruikt. In de magnetron gaat het ook: schik de asperges met de punten in dezelfde richting in een schotel met deksel, besprenkel ze met enkele lepels water en kook ze op maximumvermogen gedurende 6 tot 8 minuten (afhankelijk van de dikte). 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

